# Another case for fake surge.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Was getting ready to leave work and figured I would check out the Uber app What do I see 2.5X surge. Problem is this is in the middle of a 7 mile bridge. Unless a bus broke down and all the passengers are requesting Uber I call BS. Even if a bus broke down no way they would let people off it in the middle of a bridge with cars going by at 55 MPH.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If it’s not too far, it might be worth a trip down to see what’s going on. Could be a valuable insight into how a surge works.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah , only a 65 mile drive from where I was I'll get going and report back.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Yeah , only a 65 mile drive from where I was I'll get going and report back.


 Maybe I'll hit it when I'm down there on vacation one day. It's got to be one of the most usual places to drive.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Maybe I'll hit it when I'm down there on vacation one day. It's got to be one of the most usual places to drive.


It has it's pluses and minuses. It is also pretty hit and miss some evenings I do 3 trips in 5 hours, the next 15 trips in 5 hours, the next 0 trips in 5 hours. Weekends are so over run with ants from Miami that we are all lucky to do a trip every 45 minutes. I have really learned to up my game and learn to work the system to my advantage.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Makes sense. I am surprised it wasn't actually in the water.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah-is there such a thing as Uber boat?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Was getting ready to leave work and figured I would check out the Uber app What do I see 2.5X surge. Problem is this is in the middle of a 7 mile bridge. Unless a bus broke down and all the passengers are requesting Uber I call BS. Even if a bus broke down no way they would let people off it in the middle of a bridge with cars going by at 55 MPH.
> 
> View attachment 297517


Maybe it was a therapy support group of people who suffer from gephyrophobia and part of therapy was piling 48 of the afflicted onto a charter bus and crossing the 7 mile bridge. then the bus broke down and they all requested a ride to save them.

it could happen!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Just be glad you still have the multiplier. The flat rate is coming soon.......


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Just be glad you still have the multiplier. The flat rate is coming soon.......


Does not really matter in this market, Surges are rare except for the fake ones used to manipulate the ants to spread them out. Outside of New Years Eve I have maybe received 3 surge trips. I have been sitting right smack in the middle of a surge zone up to 3+X and never received a trip request. The surge goes away and 20-30 seconds later a ping comes trough. At least with the multiplier it sticks until your next ping.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh, that's the standard quo. Which is the reason I rarely chase surge. I don't know that it's "fake" surge, but simply the surge updating waaaaayyyyy to slow on the app. I only figure that because I've had the opposite happen as well. There have been times there's no surge, or low surge (1.5x for example), then I get a call with 2.0x surge out of nowhere. That's less common that the other scenario of course.

I think surge is instantly calculated by Uber on their servers or whatever, but isn't updated on the app for as much as 2-4 minutes. That's a long time when you're getting requests.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Surge in the middle of the river...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This thing was up for about two hours last night while I was anting around downtown Dallas.

Since the center was just a couple of miles away from home, I decided to drive through the cloud and see what happens. Guess what happend? Whole lot of nothing! LOL!!!

Spent about 10 minutes in the area and got no indication of a surge. And no pings, even after I exited the cloud area.

What a joke.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

New2This said:


> Surge in the middle of the river...
> 
> View attachment 300355


ROFFLMFAO!!!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> View attachment 300385


May I recommend setting location services for Stride Tax to "Always". This will eliminate that banner, which would make it easier to switch between Uber/Lyft/GoogleWaze, which should all be set to "While using the App". This makes for fast one button cycling by tapping the banner.


----------

